# Proc bei Resi Tränken als Trank Spezialist



## Pipopati (7. Mai 2008)

Hey Leutz,

Ich hab mich mal gefragt ob Resi Tränke auch procen können wenn man auf Tränke spezialisiert ist.
Und wenn sie procen würde mich interessieren wie sie procen da man ja schon normal 5 Tränke pro mats bekommt. 
hmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß das wer ?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

als trank spezi kann dir jeder trank proccen. und die 5-fache menge ist keinesfalls normal. die spannweite geht von 2 bis 5-fach. wobei n 5er procc afaik nich gerade häufig is


----------



## Pipopati (7. Mai 2008)

Du verwächselst da was bei Resi tränken bekommt man AUTOmatisch 5stück für einmal mats, da die mats für nur einen Trank zu teuer wären. Kann man auf Thottbot angucken. Jetzt frag ich mich wie die procen


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Pipopati schrieb:


> Du verwächselst da was bei Resi tränken bekommt man AUTOmatisch 5stück für einmal mats, da die mats für nur einen Trank zu teuer wären. Kann man auf Thottbot angucken. Jetzt frag ich mich wie die procen


echt?? hmm ich mach so selten resi tränke^^ naja müsstest ja eigtl dann mind. das doppelte bekommen wofür die mats normal reichen würden


----------



## Sasatha (9. Mai 2008)

und nein, resi-tränke können nicht proccn!

reichen dir 5 stück net?^^


----------



## hege (12. Mai 2008)

Es zahlt sich aus Ressitränke zu braucen da man im Schnitt nach 10-20 stk den Geistesblitz für den jeweiligen Topf bekommt. Und der zahlt sich von den mats her weit mehr aus. Auch wenn es leider weggepatcht wurde das man mehrere rausnehmen kann.


----------



## Ryanna (19. Mai 2008)

hege schrieb:


> Es zahlt sich aus Ressitränke zu braucen da man im Schnitt nach 10-20 stk den Geistesblitz für den jeweiligen Topf bekommt. Und der zahlt sich von den mats her weit mehr aus. Auch wenn es leider weggepatcht wurde das man mehrere rausnehmen kann.


ERklärt nem noob doch mal bitte was ihr mit Resitränken meint, und wieso kommen da immer 5 raus? Bin etwas verwirrt


----------



## Tirkari (20. Mai 2008)

Mit Resitränken sind Resistenz- bzw Schutztränke gegen Zauberschaden gemeint, hier speziell die BC-Varianten davon, Tränke wie  der hier.
Wenn man die herstellt, erhält man immer gleich 5 Stück auf einmal - warum? ist halt so festgelegt worden von Blizz.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (20. Mai 2008)

1. Resitränke Pre BC: Diese Tränke erstellt man wie normale. Man erhält 1 Stück und wenn man Trank Alchie ist können diese auch mehrfach proken. Allerdings bekommt man baum brauen von denen nicht den Geistesblitz mti dem Topf

2. Resitränke BC: Diese Tränke braut man und erhält sofort 5 Stück. Somit gibts auch kein Mehrfach Prok. Hier kann man den Topf bekommen mit etwas Glück

3. Der Topf. Den stellt man auf und er funzt wie ein Seelenbrunnen. Jeder im Raid kann einen Resi Trank rausnehmen.


----------



## Ryanna (20. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Denewardtor (31. Mai 2008)

Pipopati schrieb:


> Du verwächselst da was bei Resi tränken bekommt man AUTOmatisch 5stück für einmal mats, da die mats für nur einen Trank zu teuer wären. Kann man auf Thottbot angucken. Jetzt frag ich mich wie die procen


gar nicht, hab schon viele gemacht (über150) und kein procc!


----------



## MoooT (26. Juni 2008)

.


----------

